# Please ID this Insect



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

I came home from work today to find this thing on the glass of my viv. I have no idea how or when it got in. The tops are sealed with weather stripping so there are no places that it could sneak in.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

It looks like a Mosquitoe eater. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Its a crane fly. The larva probably came in with the soil or plants. Nothing to worry about.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

Thanks a lot everyone.


----------

